# Brushes/Combs



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all, I haven't purchased a brush or comb yet for my L'il MissT any recommendations? She's 3 months- father - sable & mother - brindle? She'll be groomed with a puppy cut but was told by my breeder to wait till she has or 16 week "booster" shot before taking her to the groomer.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I comb Lily with a black plastic pocket comb. I use the wide teeth first and then go back with the narrow teeth. The groomer said she is the only Havanese that comes in without a single mat


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you. . .


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Anybody else . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With a puppy cut, it doesn't matter too much, especially when they are as young as yours. Just pick something with pins that aren't scratchy, so she gets to enjoy (or at least tolerate) grooming. When theya re little, you can get away with anything from the local pet store. When they start blowing coat, you may want some more specialized (and also a LOT more expensive!) tools like Chris Christensen or Madan brushes and combs. Madan is a little less expensive, but I still like my CC tools best.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My favorite grooming tools are: #1 Chris Christensen Buttercomb #2 Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush I bought a Madan brush and didn't like it, mainly because it was way too big to use easily/comfortably on my little Tori.

Just remember the best brush for a Hav coat, is a comb


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you . . .


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I love my CC Fusion, its been a lifesaver with more than 1 dog blowing coat. Its by far the best brush I've purchased so far. It really gets down to the skin. It even gets those tiny snarls that you usually have to grab a comb to get out.

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=92&products_id=874


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> I love my CC Fusion, its been a lifesaver with more than 1 dog blowing coat. Its by far the best brush I've purchased so far. It really gets down to the skin. It even gets those tiny snarls that you usually have to grab a comb to get out.
> 
> http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=92&products_id=874


So do you still use a comb after brushing or not? My problem is that Ache doesn't let me use a comb on her armpits and front legs. It's where I have found the most mats and she is terrified when I go to that area. I will be more than happy with a good brush for that area and not needing the comb.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The comb I had previously used for McGee he hated and would fight me the whole time biting at it. DH is the one who suggested the little bristle brush we've had for years and he sat on his lap while he brushed him and relaxed and enjoyed it! Now, it does nothing for our older Hav in full coat but a small pup like this the brush is perfect. You can search the threads under grooming and find a lot of discussion on "favorite" brushes and combs.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Fortunately, I haven't had to use a comb afterwards. Starla my heavily coated girl takes a half hour to brush alone. I could not imagine how long it'd take to comb all her hair out.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the CC wooden pin brushes as well; have the oval one in two sizes. For his first year, I just used a metal comb from the pet store, more narrowly spaced teeth on one end, wider spaces on the other half. Still use that comb, along with the pin brushes.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

shimpli said:


> So do you still use a comb after brushing or not? My problem is that Ache doesn't let me use a comb on her armpits and front legs. It's where I have found the most mats and she is terrified when I go to that area. I will be more than happy with a good brush for that area and not needing the comb.


Tori hates to have her front legs done also (armpits aren't as touchy). I've found if I gently comb upward from the foot (the back of the leg) and outward from the leg (the front of the leg), she is much more tolerant and doesn't pull away from it as much.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Tori hates to have her front legs done also (armpits aren't as touchy). I've found if I gently comb upward from the foot (the back of the leg) and outward from the leg (the front of the leg), she is much more tolerant and doesn't pull away from it as much.


Augie doesn't like his front legs combed either, especially his front left foot/paw. They must be really sensitive on these guys.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do any of you use a natural bristle brush I was told to buy one. I have a small comb and a larger one and a wooden pin brush and a wire one was told the wooden one causes less static. What I like using the most is my combs but was told combs can cause more breakage.
Zoey is 6mo and I think her coat is so pretty she hardley ever mates and we only groom about once a week. I do however feel her daily to see if se has anything starting or twigs ect.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Leslie said:


> My favorite grooming tools are: #1 Chris Christensen Buttercomb #2 Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush I bought a Madan brush and didn't like it, mainly because it was way too big to use easily/comfortably on my little Tori.
> 
> Just remember the best brush for a Hav coat, is a comb


I agree! CC wood pin brush and comb are wonder grooming tools. That's everything you need. It will cost you som money but it is worth it. Ther is no need to cut coat as early as 16 weeks, especiallly not before summertime because coat protect havanese from heat. I would wait until September. Buy good shampoo and conditioner (Chris Chirstensen Spectrum Ten is very good choice for long silky coats). one advice - goom your baby every day to get him used to grooming.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use a #7 All Systems brush. It is a pin brush, small, fits my hand and is perfect for a small dog. I got it at Petedge some where around $20 dollars plus shipping. I use a little face comb for the tangles. It looks like a CC Buttercomb in minature. Perfect for combing out those little knots that stick to the hair. I have thought about a natural bristle brush just haven't bought one. I think that one would be good for putting a shine one the hair and distributing the natural oil. My daughter has real curly long, thick hair and she brushes her hair with a natural bristle brush. Seems as if it would work on Rosie's hair also. Wonder if I could try it next time she comes for a visit--reckon she would notice that I used her brush on Rosie?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Tori hates to have her front legs done also (armpits aren't as touchy). I've found if I gently comb upward from the foot (the back of the leg) and outward from the leg (the front of the leg), she is much more tolerant and doesn't pull away from it as much.


I will try this. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I use a #7 All Systems brush. It is a pin brush, small, fits my hand and is perfect for a small dog. I got it at Petedge some where around $20 dollars plus shipping. I use a little face comb for the tangles. It looks like a CC Buttercomb in minature. Perfect for combing out those little knots that stick to the hair. I have thought about a natural bristle brush just haven't bought one. I think that one would be good for putting a shine one the hair and distributing the natural oil. My daughter has real curly long, thick hair and she brushes her hair with a natural bristle brush. Seems as if it would work on Rosie's hair also. Wonder if I could try it next time she comes for a visit--reckon she would notice that I used her brush on Rosie?


Not if you pull out the hair when you're finished!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie doesn't like his front legs combed either, especially his front left foot/paw. They must be really sensitive on these guys.


Isn't that funny! Kodi is so sensitive about his front left foot that the groomer asked me in the beginning if he had something wrong with it. He doesn't... he's just always been squirrelly about that foot! Now she knows and just takes it slow, with a combination of patiences but at the same time firmness.

I do the same while grooming him. I won't let him get away with refusing to let me work on it, but I'm extra careful to make sure I don't cause him discomfort either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Do any of you use a natural bristle brush I was told to buy one. I have a small comb and a larger one and a wooden pin brush and a wire one was told the wooden one causes less static. What I like using the most is my combs but was told combs can cause more breakage.
> Zoey is 6mo and I think her coat is so pretty she hardley ever mates and we only groom about once a week. I do however feel her daily to see if se has anything starting or twigs ect.


Good combs shouldn't break her hair. Also, if I were you, particularly since you want to keep her in show coat, I'd bee grooming her daily, whether she needs it or not. She really needs to get used to it BEFORE she starts to blow coat, or she'll be very resistant to the amount of time you'll have to spend on her. Blowing coat isn't easy on anybody, dog or humom!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I absolutely love the CC combs, but am totally unimpressed with their brushes. They are very pricey and don't do a great job on the coat. They just don't glide through the hair and for the money I want a great brush. I much prefer Madan brushes, they are fantastic, much more reasonably priced and come in variety of sizes. Here's a link to the website that has great prices.

http://www.toplinepet.com/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Good combs shouldn't break her hair. Also, if I were you, particularly since you want to keep her in show coat, I'd bee grooming her daily, whether she needs it or not. She really needs to get used to it BEFORE she starts to blow coat, or she'll be very resistant to the amount of time you'll have to spend on her. Blowing coat isn't easy on anybody, dog or humom!


 I'm not looking forward to the blowing coat thing. I think the reason I don't brush daily is that everyone says you have to wet the coat down that seems like a hassle .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, you don't need to 'wet' it down. Just mist it with a spray bottle to dampen. At least that is what I do. I use very dilute Coat Handler's conditioner/water in the spray bottle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, you don't need to 'wet' it down. Just mist it with a spray bottle to dampen. At least that is what I do. I use very dilute Coat Handler's conditioner/water in the spray bottle.


Yes, absolutely! You don't soak them like a bath! You only spritz on enough water/conditioner mix that it keeps static down while you are brushing them, and helps the comb or brush glide through. She'll be completely dry by the time you finish brushing or combing. In fact, I only spray one part of Kodi at a time, otherwise, the next section is already dry before I have time to comb it out.

You can get small empty spray bottles at the pharmacy in the cosmetics aisle for a couple of dollars.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay  Does the conditioner leave the hair heavy or develop a build up?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't noticed that. The Coat Handler conditioner is a leave-in conditioner. I use only a very small amount in the spray bottle with lots of water. At the shows or meetings you have been attending, I would ask the breeders of the dogs who have great looking hair what they use on theirs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Okay  Does the conditioner leave the hair heavy or develop a build up?


Besides what Linda said, I think it depends on your dog's particular coat. I've used Coat Handlers and Biogroom Silk (both cut 1 part conditioner in 10 parts water) and liked both. (though I went back to Biogroom because it's less expensive than Coat Handler's, and on Kodi works just as well) When it is properly diluted, I have not had a problem with build-up, but I also bathe him weekly. If you are really concerned about build-up, you can always spray with just water.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting... Tori is much more sensitive on her left foot/leg than her right, too. :suspicious:

Ok, this doesn't make much sense here. I didn't realize we had another page to this before I posted. Sorry


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

juliav said:


> I absolutely love the CC combs, but am totally unimpressed with their brushes. They are very pricey and don't do a great job on the coat. They just don't glide through the hair and for the money I want a great brush. I much prefer Madan brushes, they are fantastic, much more reasonably priced and come in variety of sizes. Here's a link to the website that has great prices.
> 
> http://www.toplinepet.com/


Julia, I didn't realize the Madan brushes came in different sizes. The one I bought was way too large to use easily on Tori. I gave it to my DIL for her peke and she loves it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They do come in different sizes and I have the large and the small oval ones, but use the large one the most. Bugsy is bigger than Tori, he is 12.75 lbs.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Soft or Medium brush, she's 3 months old??? Shampoo/Conditioner??? Dryer??? What does blowing coat mean ???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It doesn't matter whether the brush is soft or medium. It need to be able to get down to the skin, but not be scratchy ON the skin. As we said before, you will be using a comb more than a brush anyway.

There have already been a couple of good conditioners mentioned in this thread... Biogroom Silk and Coat Handler's. There are MANY others, and most people try several before they settle on what they like best. 

Blowing coat is when the puppy starts to lose their puppy fur and change over to an adult coat. It causes matting, and if you want to keep the dog from needing to be shaved down, you will need to groom THOROUGHLY, TO THE SKIN at least daily during that period. Most people find they actually need to groom twice a day if they have chosen to let their dog's coat grow long. The first phase of blowing coat usually starts between 9-12 months, and lasts 6-8 weeks. Most dogs blow a second time, somewhere in the vicinity of 18-20 months, but the second time is usually much lighter than the first time. Some dogs blow a 3rd time, but again, the first is almost always much worse than subsequent times.

At 3 months, you've got a LONG time before you need to worry about blowing coat. But you need to use this time to teach her to tolerate grooming, so that when it's more important (and less comfortable) she'll let you do it.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you . . .


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Which CC tools do you use?


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> With a puppy cut, it doesn't matter too much, especially when they are as young as yours. Just pick something with pins that aren't scratchy, so she gets to enjoy (or at least tolerate) grooming. When theya re little, you can get away with anything from the local pet store. When they start blowing coat, you may want some more specialized (and also a LOT more expensive!) tools like Chris Christensen or Madan brushes and combs. Madan is a little less expensive, but I still like my CC tools best.


Which CC tools do you use?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CookiesLady said:


> Which CC tools do you use?


My favorites are the CC Butter Comb, the CC face comb, and large and small oval CC pin brushes. I alson have the light blue Madan brush, which is one of their softer ones, but I find the pins kind of scratchy.

The tool I use most, by far, is the Butter Comb.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

CookiesLady said:


> Soft or Medium brush, she's 3 months old??? Shampoo/Conditioner??? Dryer??? What does blowing coat mean ???


Theres a great CC Spectrum 10 Deal going on now. It includes the large wood pin brush, shampoo & conditioner. Plus a deep conditioner treatment. All for $38! Usually the brush alone goes for $35
http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=3025


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> Theres a great CC Spectrum 10 Deal going on now. It includes the large wood pin brush, shampoo & conditioner. Plus a deep conditioner treatment. All for $38! Usually the brush alone goes for $35
> http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=3025


Cool! Thanks for the heads-up. I have wanted to try a wooden pin brush, but balked at the cost. Getting the shampoo and conditioner too makes it a bit more palatable! (though the shipping is pretty high!<g>)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Cool! Thanks for the heads-up. I have wanted to try a wooden pin brush, but balked at the cost. Getting the shampoo and conditioner too makes it a bit more palatable! (though the shipping is pretty high!<g>)


 I got my cc wooden pin brush for under $20 at the last dog show. I'm not sure what number it is small only about 3 1/2 x 2 and it came in a bunch of colors . Zoey and maddie look good in pink so I got pink. That is a good deal with shampoo maybe the place has free shipping if you order more.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just browsed the web page the curved and thinning shears are sooooo expensive! I only have those and a paw trimmer left to buy.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

krandall said:


> Cool! Thanks for the heads-up. I have wanted to try a wooden pin brush, but balked at the cost. Getting the shampoo and conditioner too makes it a bit more palatable! (though the shipping is pretty high!<g>)


Yeah unfortunately it seems that all websites that sell the higher end dog shampoo & conditioners charge a fortune for shipping. This deal was also on cherrybrook & showdog store but they have since sold out. But out of the 3 3cdog had the best price on shipping..


----------

